# Liberty/Long/Wayne Counties...



## Robk (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a thread to post your observations in the woods this season.  I've seen more deer this summer than in any year I can remember. Can't wait to stack a few in the freezer this fall.

Rob


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Report*

Just left hunting club in Ludowici, ga. I wathced 3 does with a yearling each feed and spotted to nice bucks still in velvet. Looking good so far. I spent time this weekend on Harris Neck Island, Griffen Ridge WMA, Big Hammock WMA, and TuckahoeWMA. Seen deer on each one, looks like a good season ahead.


----------



## cdpaints (Aug 20, 2008)

I see alot of the rayonier property around wayne county has been leased, anyone with any openings please let me know.


----------



## Robk (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm hunting a friend's farm this year.  lot's of good looking sign there.  found a scrape already and some signs of rubbing.


----------



## Robk (Sep 7, 2008)

found a highway crossing a drainage.  they wouldn't use the trail 20 yards away and just crossed through some mud.  Stand's hung on that site now.

R


----------



## doe shooter (Sep 8, 2008)

We have photographed several antlered bucks, including two eight points. One is a very nice mature buck, the other eight is young. The young eight point lost all has velvet by August 30. Photographed a spike with velvet shredded on Sept. 5. We have seen one scrape. I plan to put a camera on a scrape within two weeks to see what visits.


----------



## Robk (Sep 20, 2008)

saw three does yesterday at 1ish on the side of the road on the way to the stand.  Friend of mine saw a nice 8pt driving past one of my stand sites this afternoon at 2.

Rob


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 21, 2008)

seen 5 in the afternoon crossing the road going to my area at LS, none while in the stand


----------



## Robk (Sep 21, 2008)

Hit the river today but no deer moving.  Was in the tree til noon.  Did bone a broadside shot on a hog at 15 yards.  clean miss and a ruined broad head stuck in the sweetgum he was standing next too.

Rob


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 22, 2008)

Saw a few moving at Harris Neck during the bow hunt, full moon was killing us, but then my pager went off and I'm now in Houston TX playing with disaster relief stuff
Hope the lights come on soon
Thought I'd throw McIntosh in there for ya Rob


----------



## Robk (Oct 5, 2008)

saw 5 this morning, one on the way to the stand and then had 4 does at 8:20.  anyone else?

R


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Oct 6, 2008)

going this afternoon. GR do a little scouting for the PW hunt then setup for killing time, you know where I'll be Rob, shoot me a text


----------



## Robk (Oct 11, 2008)

Pre Rut chasing is in full swing.  Heard one running a doe across the highway from my parking spot this morning for at least a half hour.  Set up on a whim and dropped an 8 pt just after day light.  Got a couple bigguns in the area I'll be after now.

Rob


----------



## jaymax00 (Oct 11, 2008)

seen 3 does, 2 bucks today. both bucks were small, but one of them was right after a doe. They came by my stand twice. I still hunting with the bow, and couldnt get a shot on one of the other doe's. It was between 9:45 to 11:00.


----------



## doe shooter (Oct 14, 2008)

We have gotten almost two inches of much needed rain from Oct. 7-13. Our food plots are sprouting really well now and the deer are beginning to visit them. We planted mainly oats, wheat and rye. We also have some standing corn in three plots, which the deer visit regularly. There are also a lot of scrapes in the area. Now just waiting for the opening of gun season.


----------



## Robk (Oct 14, 2008)

three does in the planted pines at 9:30.

Nice one one ice now.

R


----------



## Robk (Oct 24, 2008)

Took the daughter out to the far m last night.  Four Does in the soybeans right before dark.  nothing else moved in that wind.  going back tomorrow evening to try that field again.

Rob


----------



## doe shooter (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw two young bucks Thursday morning around 8 a.m. Then nothing to almost dark when three does came out. We have been seeing deer all week, no big bucks yet, though.


----------



## jaymax00 (Oct 24, 2008)

seen a BIG and I mean BIG six pointer, he got all the way within 5 yards of me. Man if was tough to let him go. He had a spread of about 18 to 20 inchs.


----------



## Robk (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd have busted him Jay.  


Doe Shooter, you hunting the backside of the clearcut that you and I talked about?  

Rob


----------



## Robk (Oct 25, 2008)

Three does in the soybeans at 1:30 this afternoon.

80lb Doe took a dirtnap courtesy of my .50

Two does and an 8 have fallen to the ML this season so far.  going to try for one with my pistol tomorrow morning.

R


----------



## Robk (Oct 26, 2008)

1030 on the way back to the truck.  Slipping through the thick stuff.

Nice Doe.


----------



## Robk (Nov 9, 2008)

been finding lot's of active scrapes this past week.  hoping to connect on that scrape line tuesday.


r


----------



## doe shooter (Nov 12, 2008)

Virtually all scrape activity had stopped by Oct. 26 but last Saturday (nov. 8) scrape activity is resuming. However, we aren't seeing any bucks to speak of and just a few does. Lots of tracks but we can't seem to see many deer.


----------



## Robk (Nov 12, 2008)

Saw a small 6 pt slipping down the creek bottom yesterday about 1130.  Other than lots of scrapes popping on the old road beds I haven't hardly anything the past week.

I'm about ready to chase ducks and hogs now anyway.  I might hunt another 5-6 times this season.

r


----------



## Down4Count (Dec 29, 2008)

shor 6 deer in liberty co this year including the 8 in my advatar. Good year I may hunt 1 or 2 more times freezer is full!!!!!!


----------

